

How long before Apple, Google and Facebook are disrupted  - throwa
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/28/stranded-vessels/  

======
Jango83
Apple produces products we all buy for the brand it represents. Google owns
the market on information and have started to enter the hardware industry.
Facebook owns the market on stalking cute friends. We are all willing to pay
for a physical product that ties in all our favorite free apps. I'm not
worried about Apple's future. Google is in a good place. We have no idea what
products they have hidden. Facebook: you'll need to monetize cyber stalking or
find something more helpful for the world

